# Allan Bradley 1500 Micrologix Online course for beginner ?



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Start here http://www.automationtraining.ca/al...CHQmQnMTrOeey9w3WycQNs6KAVUgj6nhbtRoCsqzw_wcB


----------



## sdgates (Nov 13, 2015)

Amp26 said:


> Hey guys,
> I started working in a food processing plant that has serveal of these plcs on there filler systems.
> Just wondering if you could recommend an online course that would teach me how to successfully falut find a repair these systems.
> Thanks very much


Hey there Amp26, I actually just released a free mini video course on how to create and test a MicroLogix program in less than 30 minutes:
https://myplctraining.leadpages.co/free-mini-course/

I also have some resources over at myPLCtraining.com that you might find helpful. Feel free to email me if you have any questions: [email protected]


----------



## jsntrvrs72 (Mar 16, 2016)

*online learning*

check out www.thelearningpit.com its the site we used in the class for those. Its cool it has a simulator and if you spend a few bucks you can unlock the whole thing.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice

Sent from my HUAWEI Y330-U01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

jsntrvrs72 said:


> check out www.thelearningpit.com its the site we used in the class for those. Its cool it has a simulator and if you spend a few bucks you can unlock the whole thing.


 There's free keys out there.


----------

